# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Ik wil meer seks!!

## anyone

hoi allemaal

ik ben een jonge gezonde vrouw van 24 j
heb een relatie van bijna 5j en samen hebben we één kindje

na de bevalling is het misgelopen zal ik maar zeggen

totaal geen zin meer in sex, echt niets meer, ik zie mijn vriend DOODGRAAG
en kan heb geen sex meer geven, maar ik wil hier verandering in brengen

wij hebben hierover samen al gepraat, en aan vrienden gevraagd, en dergelijke, 

ik ben precies niet meer gelukkig, humeurswisselingen en dergelijke

zou dit misschien aan mijn pil liggen (minulet)die ik gebruik

graag tips 

dank je wel

----------


## Oki07

Veel pillen geven een verminderd libido, maar slikte je deze pil ook al voor je zwangerschap? Wisselen van pil kun je natuurlijk altijd proberen. Ik zou eens met je huisarts gaan praten, want je zegt dat je geen zin meer in sex hebt, maar ook dat je je niet gelukkig voelt. Het lijkt mij verstandig hier eens over te praten. Sterkte!

----------


## anyone

hoi

bedankt voor de tip
ik had voor de zwangerschap wel een andere pil
en toen had ik nog wel zin in sex, maar die was veel lichter
nu heb ik een zwaardere pil moeten nemen

maar in ieder geval ik praat alvast met de huisarts

mvg

----------


## dotito

@Anyone,

Het kan ook met je hormonen te maken hebben,na je bevalling kan dat gebeuren dat je prikkelbaarder bent of humeurwisselingen hebt.
Als je u vriend echt graag ziet zou ik mij geen zorgen maken,ook al kan ik begrijpen dat het lastig voor je is.
Laat het gewoon allemaal even rusten zou er niet teveel bij stilstaan geef het wat tijd,maar zou er zeker met de Dr.eens over praten evt om een ander pil of zo.

Succes

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Klopt medicatie past je zin heel erg aan! Dus als je ze kunt vermeiden graag!

----------


## fairytale30

De pil verlaagt zeer zeker de zin in seks.
De pil veroorzaakt vaak libidoverlies. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat meer dan 1 pilgebruikster op de 4 in het eerste jaar stopt met de pil wegens bijwerkingen op stemming en libido. Bij sommige vrouwen was het libidoverlies een direct gevolg van het pilgebruik. Een mogelijke verklaring zou zijn de antigonadotrope effecten van de pil: zij remmen de eisprong, terwijl juist rond die periode veel vrouwen een toename van libido ervaren. Toediening van hormonen (oestrogenen en progestagenen) veranderen ook het neuro-endocrien systeem, zoals de concentratie vrij testosteron in het bloed. Ook dit kan een reden zijn voor het libidoverlies.

----------


## sietske763

heb je miss post natale depressie klachten?
dit gebeurt ook regelmatig, vaak zonder dat je het merkt, omdat een kindje je aandacht vraagt.
jouw gevoel past hier ook precies bij

----------

